# I love Diamond Greyhounds :)



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I am in love with this girls markings. She is named Diamond, due to the diamond on her forehead.










Anyone got some spare money for the adoption fee?


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty girl! Greyhounds are so adorable ^_^


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Reverie said:


> Pretty girl! Greyhounds are so adorable ^_^


Everyone should have a Grey in their life.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I never knew greyhounds could be spotty like that till I met this girly, she's lovely

















Diamond is a pretty girl too


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The more I see of these stunning dogs, the more I want one!! 

Will definitely own a grey before I die!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Swoon....I'm falling in love with greyhounds at the moment. There's a smashing rescued grey who the farmer takes into the fields I run past when she's checking the sheep. He loves seeing us and runs up the length of several fields on the other side of the hedge with us. I keep telling her I'm going to dognap him :001_wub:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Aww, too much cuteness! I used to know a greyhound called Caesar, he was so gentle and had the most heart-melty eyes.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Any more details on this girl? What rescue is she at? Thanks.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> I never knew greyhounds could be spotty like that till I met this girly, she's lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is stunning.



gorgeous said:


> The more I see of these stunning dogs, the more I want one!!
> 
> Will definitely own a grey before I die!





myshkin said:


> Swoon....I'm falling in love with greyhounds at the moment. There's a smashing rescued grey who the farmer takes into the fields I run past when she's checking the sheep. He loves seeing us and runs up the length of several fields on the other side of the hedge with us. I keep telling her I'm going to dognap him :001_wub:





Reverie said:


> Aww, too much cuteness! I used to know a greyhound called Caesar, he was so gentle and had the most heart-melty eyes.


Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............Get a grey............


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Any more details on this girl? What rescue is she at? Thanks.


Dog Details


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Unusual name for a male. 

Dog Details


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

For the few members tempted by Greyhounds. 

Greyhound Adoption Part One.flv - YouTube
Greyhound Adoption Part Two.flv - YouTube

Consider one, you will not regret it.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I never knew greyhounds could be spotty like that till I met this girly, she's lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met the most beautiful markings on a greyhound a few weeks ago. Shes black, with white specks all over her. I mean ALL over her, she was COVERED in white flecks, she looked amazing 
But then again, in my eyes, my grey is the most beautiful girl in the world :001_wub:


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Unusual name for a male.
> 
> Dog Details


He probably had "Patsy" as the second part of his racing name. We had a dog called Ruby, he was a boy  and a boy called Poet lol

I just checked out Joeys racing history, and im impressed  He managed to reach A1 grade! Wow!!! He won alot of races, you got yourself a bloody good dog  Hes lovely btw x


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> He probably had "Patsy" as the second part of his racing name. We had a dog called Ruby, he was a boy  and a boy called Poet lol
> 
> I just checked out Joeys racing history, and im impressed  He managed to reach A1 grade! Wow!!! He won alot of races, you got yourself a bloody good dog  Hes lovely btw x


Yeah he is my little superstar. 
He can still run pretty damn quick despite his injury that forced his retirement.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Yeah he is my little superstar.
> He can still run pretty damn quick despite his injury that forced his retirement.


What was his injury?


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

iv owned 3 greyhounds in the past my first was from just a rescue and she was a dark brindle, she was found in the road with half her ear missing and had been badly stitched back together, then after she passed i got another 2 one ex racer and another who wouldn't chase he was only young as well, i have to say they are one of the best breeds to own they are just so lazy but still love to go on nice long walks 
Diamond is pretty, so is the black with white dashes :thumbup: would so love another hound, maybe in some yrs time i might


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Would a grey get on with a goldie?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

So gorgeous! I just love greyhounds!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Would a grey get on with a goldie?


Should do  it depends on the temperament of the grey, just like any other dog. Socialisation is the key


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Yeah he is my little superstar.
> He can still run pretty damn quick despite his injury that forced his retirement.


I've just looked your dog up on Greyhound data and I have seen some of his littermates run at Yarmouth! I go on holiday there twice a year and go to 4 greyhound meeting each holiday.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

She's pretty, i like that there is such variation in coat colour with greyhounds even if i keep getting the black & white ones 

That's Zorro has very cool markings









super spotty Lethalgoodfellow


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> super spotty Lethalgoodfellow


This is like the one i saw  i think they were going to call her Lizard  Like 'Lizard the blizzard' or something haha


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> What was his injury?


He injured one of his rear legs.



purrr said:


> iv owned 3 greyhounds in the past my first was from just a rescue and she was a dark brindle, she was found in the road with half her ear missing and had been badly stitched back together, then after she passed i got another 2 one ex racer and another who wouldn't chase he was only young as well, i have to say they are one of the best breeds to own they are just so lazy but still love to go on nice long walks
> Diamond is pretty, so is the black with white dashes :thumbup: would so love another hound, maybe in some yrs time i might


No maybe about it, get one. 



gorgeous said:


> Would a grey get on with a goldie?


I would say yes once they have been introduced. When I first got Joey he was wary of every dog that was not a Greyhound. Now he is fine with all different breeds, even small white ones on the whole. 



CavalierOwner said:


> I've just looked your dog up on Greyhound data and I have seen some of his littermates run at Yarmouth! I go on holiday there twice a year and go to 4 greyhound meeting each holiday.


Oh been trying to find out where they are and if still racing or if retired. Which ones have you seen?



2Hounds said:


> She's pretty, i like that there is such variation in coat colour with greyhounds even if i keep getting the black & white ones
> 
> That's Zorro has very cool markings
> 
> ...


Wow love that black mask, can see how he got his name.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

:001_wub: i'm in love with the flicked ones, i also love them in fawn brindle :laugh: 

The OH doesn't like them :thumbdown: one day i'll convince him


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> :001_wub: i'm in love with the flicked ones, i also love them in fawn brindle :laugh:
> 
> The OH doesn't like them :thumbdown: one day i'll convince him


Pointersmum - does your OH get a say?

How could he not fall in love such tall legged beauties?

I like the black ones - would like a nice tall black boy!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> He injured one of his rear legs.
> 
> No maybe about it, get one.
> 
> ...


I've seen Clonluck Back and Newbridge Crest! The rest are in Ireland I think (apart from your boy). If you go on greyhound data and type your dogs name in and go right to the bottom of the page you will see his brothers and sisters race names and info! If you click on each one it will tell you when they last raced to give you an idea of whether they are retired or not. The ones in Yarmouth still run.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I've seen Clonluck Black and Newbridge Crest! The rest are in Ireland I think (apart from your boy). If you go on greyhound data and type your dogs name in and go right to the bottom of the page you will see his brothers and sisters race names and info! If you click on each one it will tell you when they last raced to give you an idea on whether they are retired or not. The ones in Yarmouth still run.


I remembered checking after I posted that message.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Pointersmum - *does your OH get a say*?
> 
> How could he not fall in love such tall legged beauties?
> 
> I like the black ones - would like a nice tall black boy!


the only time he does have a strong opinion is when it comes to us getting pets :thumbdown: :rolleyes5:

You should take a look at your local Greyhound rescue, i think the blacks are called black beauties and are often overlooked


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> the only time he does have a strong opinion is when it comes to us getting pets :thumbdown: :rolleyes5:
> 
> You should take a look at your local Greyhound rescue, i think the blacks are called black beauties and are often overlooked


That is an excellent suggestion - thank you and one we will bear in mind. However another dog is a few years down the line at the moment.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

gorgeous said:


> That is an excellent suggestion - thank you and one we will bear in mind. However another dog is a few years down the line at the moment.


Look at all the Black Greyhounds, all wanting a place to call home. Longing for a sofa to claim as their own...........  

Adopt a Greyhound


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Greyhound Lifeline is a fantastic rescue who rehome their dogs at a phenominal rate 
I cant recommend them enough!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Greyhound Lifeline is a fantastic rescue who rehome their dogs at a phenominal rate
> I cant recommend them enough!!


They have lots of Black boys. Is anyone in this thread interested in getting a male Black Greyhound?


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> They have lots of Black boys. Is anyone in this thread interested in getting a male Black Greyhound?


I HIGHLY recommend "Bizzle" (If he hasnt been homed already) Hes an amazing boy, big softy and loves to cuddle  Hes a gentle giant 

But dont rule out other colours  Blacks arent the only ones looking for homes


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I like them all tbh! And would give one a home in a heart beat but alas our home at the moment is full to capacity with multiple dogs, cats, kids and a not grown up yet oh!

BUT in a few years time will definitely be adding to my doglet clan and a greyhound is my no1 choice at the mo!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> I HIGHLY recommend "Bizzle" (If he hasnt been homed already) Hes an amazing boy, big softy and loves to cuddle  Hes a gentle giant
> 
> But dont rule out other colours  Blacks arent the only ones looking for homes


Bizzle looks a lil like The Joemeister.

Like Susie as well, Adopt Susie the Greyhound as Your Pet | Greyhound Lifeline


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> They have lots of Black boys. Is anyone in this thread interested in getting a male Black Greyhound?


La la la, I can't hear you!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

myshkin said:


> La la la, I can't hear you!


Or how about a Blue female NeedingaHome 

I love the look of her, if you click the right arrow there is another pic of her.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Or how about a Blue female NeedingaHome
> 
> I love the look of her, if you click the right arrow there is another pic of her.


Oh, she is just gorgeous! That sweet face.
(Starts thinking how OH would take it if I just came home with her....)


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Oh, she is just gorgeous! That sweet face.
> (Starts thinking how OH would take it if I just came home with her....)


North Wales could do with another Greyhound.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I will just leave this here for anyone looking at adding a new dog to their family.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> Yeah he is my little superstar.
> He can still run pretty damn quick despite his injury that forced his retirement.


Just looked at his name on Greyhound Data. Joey's grandfather is Smooth Rumble, who is my Todd's Dad 

And on the other side. Top Honcho was my Maddy's grandfather.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> Just looked at his name on Greyhound Data. Joey's grandfather is Smooth Rumble, who is my Todd's Dad
> 
> And on the other side. Top Honcho was my Maddy's grandfather.


Oh another PF relative.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Bizzle looks a lil like The Joemeister.
> 
> Like Susie as well, Adopt Susie the Greyhound as Your Pet | Greyhound Lifeline


Shes the girl i advertised on here to get rehomed 
She was so sweet and just wanted to cuddle with you all day, She found a home last week


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Just looked at his name on Greyhound Data. Joey's grandfather is Smooth Rumble, who is my Todd's Dad
> 
> And on the other side. Top Honcho was my Maddy's grandfather.


I think pretty much every greyhound these days has Top Honcho in their lines  He had over 10,000 offspring, which alot of those alot had pups too 
My Maple has Top Honcho as her grandfather


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Top Honcho was a busy boy in the offspring department. 

His descendants even have their own facebook group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/110335212384824/


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> No maybe about it, get one.
> 
> Wow love that black mask, can see how he got his name.


after having the two ex racers well one ex racer the other lazy racer i know what they can be like esp with cats :lol: and atm i have 3 other dogs and 2 cats so maybe later on :lol: gotta say bozz (tractorboy) and baby (walkers lady) was great dogs they was just so nice to own, would love to know where they are now as for what i know my ex partner rehomed them and what someone told me they was in a right mess when they was, i would have took them with me but i was homeless and couldnt 

the black masked one is gorg i would love that dog and would so deffo keep his name :lol:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

purrr said:


> after having the two ex racers well one ex racer the other lazy racer i know what they can be like esp with cats :lol: and atm i have 3 other dogs and 2 cats so maybe later on :lol: gotta say bozz (tractorboy) and baby (walkers lady) was great dogs they was just so nice to own, would love to know where they are now as for what i know my ex partner rehomed them and what someone told me they was in a right mess when they was, i would have took them with me but i was homeless and couldnt
> 
> the black masked one is gorg i would love that dog and would so deffo keep his name :lol:


Baby looks stunning, so does Bozz.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Baby looks stunning, so does Bozz.


greyhound data base?? :lol:
bozz was just a great all round dog used to try and push me while walking and cause he was so big he could :lol:
baby was a grumpy girl at time's and had problems with her, she somehow ripped a blood vessel in her neck and it filled with blood and was just yuk but the vets soon sorted it out for her,


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooh, please have a look at Al, just down the page a little, he is Nibs' half brother and he's been in the RGT for far too long now 

GalleryRGT Sittingbourne | RGT Sittingbourne


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

purrr said:


> greyhound data base?? :lol:
> bozz was just a great all round dog used to try and push me while walking and cause he was so big he could :lol:
> baby was a grumpy girl at time's and had problems with her, she somehow ripped a blood vessel in her neck and it filled with blood and was just yuk but the vets soon sorted it out for her,


Yeah looked them up on Greyhound Data. 

The racing Tractor Boy rings a bell for some reason, not sure why. But looking at Bozz's pedigree he shares a relation (Temlee) with Joey.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I love those dogs...podenco, gh or whippet are on my wish list....


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Ooooh, please have a look at Al, just down the page a little, he is Nibs' half brother and he's been in the RGT for far too long now
> 
> GalleryRGT Sittingbourne | RGT Sittingbourne


Did not know RGT rehomed tigers. 
He is adorable, wonder why he gets overlooked. How old is he? Will hazard a guess that is the reason.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

This video shows how active these speed junkies are.

Why Everyone Should own A Greyhound- Hilarious - YouTube


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> This video shows how active these speed junkies are.
> 
> Why Everyone Should own A Greyhound- Hilarious - YouTube


Right, well you've got me faffing around on youtube looking at greys playing with kittens and stuff now....I'm supposed to be clearing my work so I can have next week off! :laugh:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Right, well you've got me faffing around on youtube looking at greys playing with kittens and stuff now....I'm supposed to be clearing my work so I can have next week off! :laugh:


Squeeze in one more to find out which is faster, a horse or a greyhound.

Horse vs greyhounds - YouTube


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Did not know RGT rehomed tigers.
> He is adorable, wonder why he gets overlooked. How old is he? Will hazard a guess that is the reason.


I think he's only about 3 or 4. He is a gorrrrgeous lad, very friendly, I met him before Christmas.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Squeeze in one more to find out which is faster, a horse or a greyhound.
> 
> Horse vs greyhounds - YouTube


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
I was looking for the horse for a few seconds :laugh:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> I think he's only about 3 or 4. He is a gorrrrgeous lad, very friendly, I met him before Christmas.


Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Yeah looked them up on Greyhound Data.
> 
> The racing Tractor Boy rings a bell for some reason, not sure why. But looking at Bozz's pedigree he shares a relation (Temlee) with Joey.


Temlee is also in Maples lines. Temlee had a fair few offspring (not as much as top honcho!!) but didnt Top Honcho have Temlee in his lines? If i can remember right (cant be bothered to check) Temlee was TH's great great grandfather?  I looked at the pedigree last night, loads of Temlee's offpring had loads of litters which were mated to get Head Honcho and then Top honcho....fair amount of inbreeding that i was shocked by, but i guess it worked when they produced Top Honcho! He was one heck of a dog


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Temlee is also in Maples lines. Temlee had a fair few offspring (not as much as top honcho!!) but didnt Top Honcho have Temlee in his lines? If i can remember right (cant be bothered to check) Temlee was TH's great great grandfather?  I looked at the pedigree last night, loads of Temlee's offpring had loads of litters which were mated to get Head Honcho and then Top honcho....fair amount of inbreeding that i was shocked by, but i guess it worked when they produced Top Honcho! He was one heck of a dog


I would of hated being the "straw sucker" responsible for helping Top Honcho get so many offspring. :lol:


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

For anyone who does want to rescue a lovely greyhound...the greyhound association west of england Greyhound Rescue West of England - Home - GRWE is the leading independent greyhound rescue charity in England &mp; Wales, dedicated to the rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of abused and abandoned greyhounds and greyhound crosses. is over run with the poor things at the moment! They have never had so many greys and lurchers!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

All these Greyhounds are making me want to add a 2nd sooner than I plan.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh gosh! I want to adopt them all!

Greedy guts I am 

I like the brindle ones the most!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Oh gosh! I want to adopt them all!
> 
> Greedy guts I am
> 
> I like the brindle ones the most!


Plenty of Brindle Greyhounds needing homes. Imagine the scene, Merlin and a Brindle Greyhound racing around having fun...................


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Plenty of Brindle Greyhounds needing homes. Imagine the scene, Merlin and a Brindle Greyhound racing around having fun...................


If it was up to me, I would tomorrow! However it's my OH that needs convincing.... He is here in the day as I work full-time and seems to find a puppy a little tiring  think I may have to wait a while before I can convince him again!

I've already tried 'Merlin would have a friend he could run with' and just got a :thumbdown:!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> All these Greyhounds are making me want to add a 2nd sooner than I plan.


Doo iiittt  What are you planning on getting? A Girl? Any specific colour?
I would offer for you to have a look at one of ours who are retired but youre in wales and im in Bicester


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> If it was up to me, I would tomorrow! However it's my OH that needs convincing.... He is here in the day as I work full-time and seems to find a puppy a little tiring  think I may have to wait a while before I can convince him again!
> 
> I've already tried 'Merlin would have a friend he could run with' and just got a :thumbdown:!


In a few years when Merlin has settled down etc will be the ideal time to rehome a 2 or 3 year old ex racing Greyhound. An adult, so no more puppy stages. 



I am sure everyone here is aware my attempt at pushing a Greyhound onto everyone is in jest. If you are considering a Greyhound, please ensure they are the right breed for you.

Here ends my disclaimer, now go google "Greyhounds looking for homes".


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Doo iiittt  What are you planning on getting? A Girl? Any specific colour?
> I would offer for you to have a look at one of ours who are retired but youre in wales and im in Bicester


A girl, cos Joey has an eye for the ladies. 

But not getting one yet, can not afford 2 at present. Will have to wait until Thursday. ...............................

Any Thursday in 2013 that is


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> In a few years when Merlin has settled down etc will be the ideal time to rehome a 2 or 3 year old ex racing Greyhound. An adult, so no more puppy stages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, we all know its in jest :rolleyes5:

We have decided when Merlin is 4, we are allowed one, but no doubt this will be sooner, probably in 3 years, as we could be moving to Nottingham in 2 years time, so when/if we get there will get one then


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Haha, we all know its in jest :rolleyes5:
> 
> We have decided when Merlin is 4, we are allowed one, but no doubt this will be sooner, probably in 3 years, as we could be moving to Nottingham in 2 years time, so when/if we get there will get one then


Bookmark this page - Retired Greyhound Trust Nottingham Branch


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Yeah looked them up on Greyhound Data.
> 
> The racing Tractor Boy rings a bell for some reason, not sure why. But looking at Bozz's pedigree he shares a relation (Temlee) with Joey.


Bozz aka boris never raced (tractor boy) (the term tractor boy is a nick name for ipswich town football club players and fans) as he was to lazy and wouldn't chase at all :lol: but then he was lazy in the house was so hard to get him out on a walk :lol: but once he was he was great,

baby (walkers lady) on the other hand was a git she once picked up a hedgehog and wouldn't let it go till i got her home and had help to get it free it was ok and just went off by itself from my back garden, after that she always had her muzzle on till i got in then it comes off not before,

they was both so lovely and i do miss them but i know they will have found a new and great home so im not worried about them

i think everyone should have a greyhound at some point in there life as they are fantastic dogs


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone in my road has a fawn coloured greyhound with little white spots - She looks like Bambi! 

Diamond looks lovely


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Seeing as there is so much interest in Greyhounds and people wanting one, I have a plan.

Joey is intact, so I am going to get a female off Gumtree and breed them. Puppies will be available when they are 3 weeks old, will come with papers (The Sun and The Express), and will come tested for Sweet F.A.

Males will be £1000, females wil be £2000. Deposits being taken (non refundable) of either £1000 or £2000 dependant on the decided gender.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Seeing as there is so much interest in Greyhounds and people wanting one, I have a plan.
> 
> Joey is intact, so I am going to get a female off Gumtree and breed them. Puppies will be available when they are 3 weeks old, will come with papers (The Sun and The Express), and will come tested for Sweet F.A.
> 
> Males will be £1000, females wil be £2000. Deposits being taken (non refundable) of either £1000 or £2000 dependant on the decided gender.


I'll have 5 of the litter please, but only if they come with The Sun else it's a no deal!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I'll have 5 of the litter please, but only if they come with The Sun else it's a no deal!


You can have 2 copies for an extra £50.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> You can have 2 copies for an extra £50.


I'll give you £2,500 for the 5 of them and the papers. It is buy one get one free after all!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I'll give you £2,500 for the 5 of them and the papers. It is buy one get one free after all!


You can have the whole litter for free if you adopt a Greyhound.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Ill take 2!! one boy and one girl  Then i can breed them together so they will be EXTRA FAST because they will have twice the awesomeness 

Disclaimer: This is a joke.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> You can have the whole litter for free if you adopt a Greyhound.


That's a deal!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> That's a deal!


Good. You may want to bookmark this page as well. 

Branches


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Good. You may want to bookmark this page as well.
> 
> Branches


Ohhh... some are so close! Naughty Doggiebag!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ohhh... some are so close! Naughty Doggiebag!


Oh so this boy needing a home is not far from you then? 
Dog Details

Wonder what you call that colouring?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Oh so this boy needing a home is not far from you then?
> Dog Details
> 
> Wonder what you call that colouring?


Oh I love him, he has such a lovely face! I also love Alice Dog Details

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Oh I love him, he has such a lovely face! I also love Alice Dog Details
> 
> She is just gorgeous!


Alice is lovely, white just like Susie from earlier in the thread.

I could have a black male and a white female.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Alice is beautiful  Looks just like Susie <3


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like this lad had problems with his muzzle.

Dog Details


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Looks like this lad had problems with his muzzle.
> 
> Dog Details


Looks a bit low down to be a muzzle  Probably caught it on something or got bitten by another dog/kennel partner


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Looks a bit low down to be a muzzle  Probably caught it on something or got bitten by another dog/kennel partner


True, now I have had another look it does seem a little too low down.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Walt is at Daycare today with the lady who runs the GRWE in the East of England, Hitchin to be exact. This is a lovely boy who was really sad in kennels so she is fostering him a bit to cheer him up...He is like a big version of Walt!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

He has stunning eyes.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> He has stunning eyes.


I week ago he was going to be put to sleep but they managed to rescue him! He was so sad in Kennels that he hardly lifted his head up. The rescue/daycare lady has taken him on lots of nice walks and generally given him lots of love and cuddles this week and he's a totally different dog...When i dropped walt off this morning he ran over to me to the gate and wagged his tail and was genuinely pleased to see humans and a new dog!  its lovely to see but heartbreaking that there are so many!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

PinkEars said:


> I week ago he was going to be put to sleep but they managed to rescue him! He was so sad in Kennels that he hardly lifted his head up. The rescue/daycare lady has taken him on lots of nice walks and generally given him lots of love and cuddles this week and he's a totally different dog...When i dropped walt off this morning he ran over to me to the gate and wagged his tail and was genuinely pleased to see humans and a new dog!  its lovely to see but heartbreaking that there are so many!


It is heartbreaking as you say, that's why everyone here needs a Greyhound in their lifes. 

Really glad he has started improving since being rescued. Lets hope he finds a home real soon.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

I know of a beautiful fawn bitch who will be retired in may. Her name is Heavenly May and shes one of the most loving , sweetest, beautiful greys ive ever met. Ive already begged my mum for us to take her but we've already got 4 dogs  shes just so amazing id love to find her a good home, she really deserves it and she would make the perfect pet  anyone who rehomes her will be very lucky and will fall in love instantly. I will get photos ASAP


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> I know of a beautiful fawn bitch who will be retired in may. Her name is Heavenly May and shes one of the most loving , sweetest, beautiful greys ive ever met. Ive already begged my mum for us to take her but we've already got 4 dogs  shes just so amazing id love to find her a good home, she really deserves it and she would make the perfect pet  anyone who rehomes her will be very lucky and will fall in love instantly. I will get photos ASAP


Pics...............pics................pics. Love fawn greyhounds.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Pics...............pics................pics. Love fawn greyhounds.


I will try to get some on wednesday


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> I will try to get some on wednesday


She has a good set of wins behind her I see.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> She has a good set of wins behind her I see.


Yep shes been getting better and better lately, shes a real character too, she will jump up and give you a proper big bear hug and give lovely kisses


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it Wednesday yet???????????????????


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Is it Wednesday yet???????????????????


You and joey will fall in love with her


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> You and joey will fall in love with her


It's spooky cos we met a Fawn female today, she was stunning and Joey was smitten he did not want to leave her.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I used to have a fawn and white girl from the retired greyhound trust,her name was Malibu Sativa,we called her Bu for short.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Bjt said:


> I used to have a fawn and white girl from the retired greyhound trust,her name was Malibu Sativa,we called her Bu for short.


Pics????


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

You can see my ginger girly if you want


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> You can see my ginger girly if you want


That will do for my female Greyhound fix I guess.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> That will do for my female Greyhound fix I guess.


Haha you will love May, if you met her you wouldnt want to let her go!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Haha you will love May, if you met her you wouldnt want to let her go!


Are you on commission? Going for the make DoggieBag want her approach? 

Woooo only 24hrs until the photos of her. :biggrin:


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Are you on commission? Going for the make DoggieBag want her approach?
> 
> Woooo only 24hrs until the photos of her. :biggrin:


Ah you got me  well i know you want a girly and i know you like fawns  Shes a perfect match!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Ah you got me  well i know you want a girly and i know you like fawns  Shes a perfect match!!


She is.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

As promised.

















I was going to get a pic of her giving a cuddle but everyone was busy


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Joey is in love. 

She is stunning.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Joey is in love.
> 
> She is stunning.


Yay 
Please give her a home!! She will give you a biiiig bear hug


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Yay
> Please give her a home!! She will give you a biiiig bear hug


Stop applying the pressure.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha sorry sorry  I know you've said before you probably couldn't afford another for a while yet 

She retires in may, ironically. 
But I'm guessing you're wanting to wait till next year before adding another


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

BumbleFluff said:


> Haha sorry sorry  I know you've said before you probably couldn't afford another for a while yet
> 
> She retires in may, ironically.
> But I'm guessing you're wanting to wait till next year before adding another


Yeah bit too early yet to get another. Have a few things to think through etc before adding a second dog.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Diamond is still looking for a home.


----------

